# Canadian Haunter



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Leading up to this years halloween had everything- 50km winds,fog,ice rain,snow,Rain and finally sunshine the day of. Had about 500 people come to visit and got on the local news twice. New things this year were the Horse drawn hearse and the Twelve foot Graveyard facade. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=514


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

A fantastic haunt. It's a good thing the weather cooperated so you could have a great turnout. I love all of the detail in your giant structure props. Very inspirational. Is there a link to the TV coverage anywhere?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh Em Gee. Your haunt is just fantastic! Your artistic skills are very apparent in all the details! Did you make the mausoleum?


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I build it all its made from big blocks of styrofoam


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, amazing work. So where does it all go at the end of the season, how do you store it? Some of those props don't look like they disassemble.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. The skull fountain looks cool.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Fantastic job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job. I love all of the details on the mauseleum. Also really like the witches den, lots of great stuff to look at in that pic. Very cool haunt!


----------

